
All 21 TB of code on GitHub was moved to cold storage at an actual Arctic vault - BerislavLopac
https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/github-open-source-code-cold-storage-arctic-code-vault
======
djeiasbsbo
Wait... only 21TB? I have a 20TB disk (two 10TB disks in a RAID) which I got a
couple years ago with the first three paychecks of my first ever job.

So basically... almost everyone could store aall of this data with a bit of
money saving! I would have guessed there to be much more...

~~~
lostmsu
Do these 21TB include all the repository histories, issues, releases, etc?

------
pixelface
the more amazing thing to me is the idea that you can fit github on less than
$500 in external drives. curious now about creating an all-of-github local
mirror, could be a fun project.

